# Got canned pumpkin at Walmart today!



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

It wasn't on the shelf, just the pumpkin pie mix. Asked the worker if they had any & he went in the back & brought me out 2 big cans. I said how many more do you have? He said 22. I think they're not putting them on the shelf so they can raise the price come Thanksgiving & the holidays.

Question is: How much do you feed your Chi's & do you mix it with anything or just give it straight out of the can?


----------



## jessicao32 (Jul 21, 2010)

I would mix it with the dry food and do about a teaspoon...always do small amount do to the fact they can get runny poop from a new food. 

May i ask what you are using the pumpkin pie mix for?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Pumpkin pie mix is NOT the same as canned pumpkin. The canned pumpkin, plain, can be useful for bowel problems. It can be used for diarrhea or constipation, depending on the amount used. It is basically just fiber and most dogs like the taste of it.

Check your cans and the ingredient label. If it says pumpkin PIE or has sugar and more than just a nominal amount of calories, or any kind of spices - it is not appropriate for dogs.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I found Libby's canned pumpkin.... I bought 6 cans and give my DIL 3 of them....... there was only about 20 cans on the shelf.... its out there but still VERY hard to find.....


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm not using the pie mix. I read on here how good canned pumpkin is for our little ones & thought I buy some. She already is on a high fiber diet with THK Preference, but I thought the pumpkin would be a nice little treat. She doesn't have a problem with runny stools. Is there a health benefit to feeding the pumpkin?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

woodard2009 said:


> I'm not using the pie mix. I read on here how good canned pumpkin is for our little ones & thought I buy some. She already is on a high fiber diet with THK Preference, but I thought the pumpkin would be a nice little treat. She doesn't have a problem with runny stools. Is there a health benefit to feeding the pumpkin?


Ok. Glad it's just the pumpkin and not the canned pie mix. I read that wrong. 

I'd put it aside and save it for an issue. Either constipation or diarrhea. I wouldn't give it routinely. It's something good to keep in your pantry if you have a problem. But I wouldn't give it unless you have a need for it. It's basically fiber in a can. It doesn't have any super magical properties or anything. No need to give it every day. Save it and use when needed.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

isn't pumpkin also used if your dog or other dogs in the house are 'poop eaters'(sorry to be so graphic).... or am I just dreaming that I read that somewhere....


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

jan896 said:


> isn't pumpkin also used if your dog or other dogs in the house are 'poop eaters'(sorry to be so graphic).... or am I just dreaming that I read that somewhere....


Oh I hope this is try, because if it is I am going on the hunt for canned pumpkin because over the past few weeks Chloe has taken a liking to eating her poo and it is driving me NUTS!!!!!!


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

I put it in the kong and then freeze it for 30 mins or so. I give it about 1x per week (as a treat) or when needed for diarrhea. My girls love it!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Well Im happy to hear its out there, my holiday wont be complete without 15 servings of pumpkin pie!


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

How much do you give for kinda loose poo? or do you wait til it's runny poo?


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Reese and Miley said:


> Well Im happy to hear its out there, my holiday wont be complete without 15 servings of pumpkin pie!


You don't have to worry cause the shelves are stacked with the pumpkin pie mix. They're hiding the regular canned pumpkin in the wearhouse. I guess they're waiting to see how the supplies going to be so they know whether or not to raise the price. The cans I bought are big can & cost $2.50 each. I love pumpkin pie during the holidays too. Makes me wonder why I don't crave it all year long cause I really enjoy it.


----------

